# Signed for Micdrow



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

...


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2008)

Many thanks Wojtek, I actually never created that signature. lesofprimus did for me a while back.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

Now I understand.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

There is a link to the thread with description how to set a pis as a siggy.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/si...-sig-avatar-test-thread-continued-795-47.html


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking good mate


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2008)

THX.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Your Welcome


----------

